# CAT scan tomorrow (Wed.)



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, I have to fast, drink barium, be injected with dye and then have my abdominal CAT scan tomorrow. It is feared I have a pancreas problem (ugh). That's all...I'm just "releasing" here.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Good Luck!I had three done about 2 1/2 - three years ago and each one was a piece of cake. Just remember when the injected dye goes through you really haven't peed your pants - it just feels like it! (the warm flush from the contrast feels just like the other).But seriously, I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

How did it go HipJan?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, thanks, you two. the procedure was ok. the worst thing was getting poked three times for the IV. the barium shake was - uhh - yummy; I was hungry, so at least it filled me up for a while! I didn't get an episode of chills, which I am sometimes prone to when I'm being tested or when something is going wrong with my body. so that was good too (but the barium can give you constipation).I get the results on either Fri or Mon pm. I have to tell you two that I am really scared: more than maybe ever, because I know something IS wrong with one or more of my little organs, and one of the possibilities is deadly. thanks for popping in.


----------



## androsine (Apr 12, 2003)

The barium I drank was nasty and made me gasey. Makes me lothe any berry or banana drink now.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Glad it went well Jan....I have a CT scan to do in June....its just a regular thing I have to do every two years as part of the following my cancer surgeon does....hope mine goes as well..I hate barium...


----------

